# Tai Chi Fighting Set



## dmax999 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just curious on everone's opinion on this.

http://www.ymaa.com/publishing/tai_chi_DVD/internal/taiji_fighting_set_DVD

I have known for years and years that such a set existed, but had never even heard about anyone who knows it.  Now Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming has a video for it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

It is a Tai Chi 2 person set, my sifu taught us this as part of traditional Yang style.

It is kind of like a scripted push hands match, but it is good to know.


----------



## themadbuddha (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like fun. I think I'll pick up a copy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2007)

Words of advice on this set.

Do not shortcut it don't do it in a lazy manor and make sure you complete all moves and or postures. 

I have seen people rush through this and I have seen people take this set lightly and not really take any move to completion. It is INCREDIBLY easy to make this set a Tai Chi waltz and think just by following the steps you are doing it well, this is not good.

There is a lot to this set and there is a lot of very important stuff to learn from this set and it should be taken seriously and trained seriously.

OK I'm done, I'm off my soapbox, enjoy the training.


----------

